# Trapping Refrigerator?..



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the wife had it with my lure and bait in the refrigerator, so she found me one at a yard sale, (only $6) it's not the biggest, but it's a start. What do you guys have?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal Eric ! Do you recover the animals urine when you catch them?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Sounds like a great deal Eric ! Do you recover the animals urine when you catch them?


 Yes Ed, I am going to keep the urine and glands this year. When I have enough glands, I am going to make my own lure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nothing for bait and lure. bait and lure should have enough preservative in it to keep it from going bad.............


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> nothing for bait and lure. bait and lure should have enough preservative in it to keep it from going bad.............


220, we live in the desert... I have it on the lowest setting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You could always move to North Dakota. It's 14 degrees here right now and you wouldn't need a fridge. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> 220, we live in the desert... I have it on the lowest setting.


I know you live in the desert, you asked "what do you guys have". I should have specified, in my climate nothing for bait and lure. bait and lure should have enough preservative in it to keep it from going bad


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMAO... Sorry 220, if forgot I asked...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> You could always move to North Dakota. It's 14 degrees here right now and you wouldn't need a fridge. lol


 LOL No Thanx dwtrees...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I never get any takers when they find out the actual temp here. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220, it's 48* and I don't think it got above 55* today, my brain is not working...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> I never get any takers when they find out the actual temp here. lol


 LOL... I grew up in Illinois, I know all about the cold... I might be going up to a ranch in SD this summer, I hope it's warm by June.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I leave mine out in the shed most of the year. Come the end of September I bring'em in the house and put'em up on a shelf in the bedroom to keep'em cool.

Around here we don't speak of lures/hides and refrigerator in the same sentence.lol. :fryingpan:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Back in the day Mom would keep telling me to get those bags out of the freezer, AZP - now you have your own fridge, get one of those little lights from radio shack or wherever and put it on the cord where it can be seen so you know that the power is on, I we had an old fridge in the basement and one day Mom said if I had anything in it I should get it out as the fridge hasn't been working for a while HA !! I run downstairs because I had half dozen cans of maggots for ice fishing in it, opened the door and those cans were just a jumping on the racks, since then I try and put lights on cooling units if they don't have any showing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea hassell. I know the coin trick, it's great if you go out of town for a few days, get a plastic cup and fill it with water, and put it in the freezer, once it's frozen put a coin on top of the ice in the cup, when you get back, check to see if the coin is still on top of the ice, if not, and it's on the bottom your freezer went out ( the power) when you were gone and all of your frozen meat thawed and refroze...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

the barn keeps everything nice and cool most of the year, when it gets cold i move them to the root cellar.....freezer in the barn is for pelts and the fridge is for pop and left overs........both have lights on cords to let me know when they are not workin....


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to make room in the beer frige out in the shop. I rather enjoy cleaning out that fridge.

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be right over.... :beerchug:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well maybe not right over more like 9 hours...lol


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry you missed it 220, all cleaned out!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

story of my life.........


----------

